# Anawbs 2005 Resulsts



## wee stu (16/10/05)

Hot off the press, here are all the trophy winners, place getters and medallists from ANAWBS 2005. 
Full results will be on ANAWBS web site within next two weeks. 

*Class Brewer Place	Medal*
AG1 - Mash Paddle BARRY CRANSTON	1	Silver
AG1 - Mash Paddle KAI DAMBERGS 2	Silver
AG1 - Mash Paddle DES BLACKMAN 3	Silver
AG1 - Mash Paddle, TONY MOY Bronze

AUS1 - Lager - Kit PHILIP COLEBATCH	1	Silver
AUS1 - Lager - Kit BRIAN CLOUDESLEY	2	Bronze
AUS1 - Lager - Kit THORSTEN WENCK	3	Bronze

AUS2 - Oz Dark/Old CIRO ROMANO 1	Silver
AUS2 - Oz Dark/Old GEOFFREY BRYANT	2	Bronze
AUS2 Oz Dark/Old ANDREW CLARK 3	Bronze

AUS3 - Oz Sparkling PETER WINCH 1	Silver
AUS3 - Oz Sparkling BRIAN CLOUDESLEY	2 
AUS3 - Oz Sparkling WILLIAM HARTE 3 

EUR1 - O/fest etc BARRY CRANSTON	1	Gold
EUR1 - O/fest etc BATZ SYNDICATE 2	Bronze
EUR1 - O/fest etc GEOFFREY BRYANT	3	Bronze
EUR1 - O/fest etc BERNDT WULF Bronze
EUR1 - O/fest etc JOHN KENNEDY Bronze

EUR2 - Altbier BERNDT WULF 1	Gold
EUR2 - Altbier BATZ SYNDICATE 2	Silver
EUR2 - Altbier BERNDT WULF 3	Bronze

EUR3 - Czech Pils JOHN KENNEDY 1	Bronze
EUR3 - Czech Pils ANDREW CLARK 2	Bronze
EUR3 - Czech Pils BARRY CRANSTON	3	

EUR4 - Belg Trippel CHRIS PETHICK 1	Silver
EUR4 - Belg Trippel TONY MOY 2	Bronze
EUR4 - Belg Trippel JOHN KENNEDY 3 


EUR5 - Wheat Beer KAI DAMBERGS 1	Silver
EUR5 - Wheat Beer STEPHEN WHARTON	2	Bronze
EUR5 - Wheat Beer TONY MOY 3	Bronze

UK1 - English Pale MARK HODGSON 1	Gold
UK1 - English Pale STUART CAMPBELL	2	Silver
UK1 - English Pale ANDREW CLARK 3	Silver
UK1 - English Pale JUSTIN MURDOCK Bronze
UK1 - English Pale BARRY CRANSTON Bronze

UK2 - Scottish 80/- BATZ SYNDICATE 1	Silver
UK2 - Scottish 80/- STUART CAMPBELL	2	Bronze
UK2 - Scottish 80/- TONY MOY 3	Bronze

UK3 - Dry Stout STUART CAMPBELL	1	Gold
UK3 - Dry Stout JUSTIN MURDOCK 2	Silver
UK3 - Dry Stout DES BLACKMAN 3	Silver
UK3 - Dry Stout CHRIS PETHICK Bronze
UK3 - Dry Stout GEOFFREY BRYANT Bronze

USA1 - APA ROSS KENRICK 1	Silver
USA1 - APA WILLIAM HARTE 2	Bronze
USA1 - APA ANDREW CLARK 3	Bronze

BEST BEER OF SHOW TIED:	BERNDT WULF & STUART CAMPBELL

MOST SUCCESSFUL BREWER BARRY CRANSTON

Well done also to GMK who took out 3rd place in the cider category.

Congratulations to all named above, there are more than a few AHB recognisable names in the honour list  .

I would like to extend a very sincere thank you to all the competitors. All the judging sheets will be returned to you soon - once the full results booklet has been printed.

Watch this space for exciting news concerning the Mash Paddle criteria for 2006 and the announcement of additional beer classes for next years ANAWBS.

ps. I reckon mudsta (second place in stouts) may be a name we come to recognise fairly soon


----------



## Batz (16/10/05)

Well AHB members congratulations again :super: 

Plenty of names in that lot we all know

Thanks too all involved for organizing the comp. and thanks to the judging pannel as well.
It must be a huge task to bring something like this together.

Until next year

Batz


----------



## Kai (16/10/05)




----------



## JasonY (16/10/05)

Well done to all, plenty of members in there! :beer:


----------



## Doc (16/10/05)

Well done Barry, and all the other notable AHB members.
Who was involved in Batz 1 and Batz 2 syndicates Batz ?
Ross, 1st comp ? And first place. Awesome.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/10/05)

Top stuff guys, all deserved, and a credit to all involved, nothing like the feeling of a good result. The AHB members have done well, Very well, so cheers to you all :beerbang: and a really BIG cheers to the organisers  .

Andrew


----------



## Tony (16/10/05)

Congradulations all place getters.

Wow.......... only one of mine didnt get a mention

Cheers and thanks to all involved in running these comps 

Tony.


----------



## Batz (16/10/05)

Doc said:


> Well done Barry, and all the other notable AHB members.
> Who was involved in Batz 1 and Batz 2 syndicates Batz ?
> Ross, 1st comp ? And first place. Awesome.
> 
> ...




Just me Doc
Little help from Banjo the dog , the Batz syndicates would be a bit of fun from a wee scotty fellow I think

Batz (syndicate :blink: )


----------



## wee stu (16/10/05)

Batz said:


> the Batz syndicates would be a bit of fun from a wee scotty fellow I think
> 
> Batz (syndicate :blink: )
> [post="83196"][/post]​



Nothing to do with me, must have been a subliminal message incorporated on your entry frorm. 

Mind you, if the sun had set, most of your messages tend towards the subliminal


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/10/05)

And today I brewed Jeffs, Batz oktoberfest, it is fermenting now, and I can't wait to taste this beer. Not to forget, us Qld 'ers get to have a taste of the Alt as well in the Xmas case.

wee stu, thanks for posting these results tonight for the out of state brewers that couldn't attend the day today. BIG UP for wee stu :beer: .

Andrew


----------



## chiller (16/10/05)

Thanks to all the entrants for the 2005 ANAWBS comp. It was from my viewpoint very successful. The beer quality was very good and because we restricted all judging to only beers of the same style all beers got a very fair comparison. It was good to see that the beers represented the various styles very well. 

We intend to let everyone know as soon as practical [read as -- a few beers needed at the Belgian Beer Cafe] what the additions to next years beer styles list will be.

The Mash Paddle will be ------ announced soon.

Again congratulations to all the brewers involved. 

Good Scottish Batz -- I wouldn't mind that recipe  

Steve


----------



## GMK (16/10/05)

Yes - Congrats to all the AHb Members that got results.

And a big Well Done and Thank You to all the Organisers.

Might try and have some beers ready for next year...


----------



## Ross (16/10/05)

Well done everyone, greaqt result...

Thanks Jayse for the APA tips - My first APA, I'm rapped...  

Cheers Ross


----------



## jayse (17/10/05)

The credit is all yours there Ross. Recipe tips, wort production tips and fermention tips are all what you make out of them, A good beer in the end comes down to the brewer. Anyone can stuff up some good tips, its turning them into good beer which counts at the end of the day.

Lovely work everyone :super: 


Kashmir
Jayse


----------



## Barry (17/10/05)

Good Day
A big thanks to all the organisers, judges, helpers and of course the sponsors. Thanks to Wee Stu for getting the results out so quickly to reduce the waiting stress. I think I also thank Chiller for the Mash Paddle Comp. I say "I think" because the Mash Paddle guidelines gives me months of decision/indecision and heartache/headache and I still have no idea if the beer suits. This year I was lucky but I am already worried about next years.
Last year I must have sent 6 bottles of snail bait to the comp going by the scoresheets. This year I still can't believe how fortunate I have been especially given the high standard of the competition. So congratulations to all involved.


----------



## wee stu (17/10/05)

Some late additional news.

Winner of the label competition: Stuart Campbell, silver.

Coming soon to a certain AHB Xmas case


----------



## Snow (17/10/05)

Yes, congratulations to all involved. From the outside, it appeared to be a very well run comp. Thanks to all the organisers for putting it together!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## big d (17/10/05)

yep well done to all winners and organisers.
would be great to one day actually attend a comp to see what goes on.

cheers
big d


----------



## bindi (17/10/05)

So many good brewer here I am inspired to try and brew a contest standard beer.
Ross won on his first go, why not,  Inspiring stuff.


----------



## Crispy (17/10/05)

Well done to all who entered, the organisers...and the winemakers

Was a good arvo, just wish I wasn't driving....all that wine for tasting and so little time.....taxi next year...lol


----------



## wee stu (17/10/05)

Crispy said:


> Well done to all who entered, the organisers...and the winemakers
> 
> Was a good arvo, just wish I wasn't driving....all that wine for tasting and so little time.....taxi next year...lol
> [post="83274"][/post]​



Oh no! The man with the digital camera!


----------



## wee stu (17/10/05)

Full results are on line now.

Although numbers where a bit down this year, overall quality is siginificantly up as is marked by the number and calibre of medals. We changed things around quite drastically this year, and did not necessarily give enough warning to people. 

The 2006 style guidelines, including details of the next mash paddle, will be posted soon - and they will be incorporated with the mailing, to all of this years entrants, of the full results booklet in a few weeks time.

Once again, many thanks to all who entered, judged, sponsored or helped. 

I look forward to many more AHB entries in 2006.

awrabest, stu


----------



## big d (17/10/05)

seeing my name at least lets me know the entries arrived safe and sound.looking forward to the feed back to plan my next assault.hopefully with better results  


cheers
big d


----------



## Ross (17/10/05)

Interesting - got 2nd place (bronze) in the Canberra comp with my Alt & it absolutly bombed in SA - The tasting notes should reveal all, infection maybe....


----------



## Tony (17/10/05)

yeah my wheat beer was a good beer.

It scored a place in this comp but bombed in the NSW state comp.

I must admit that i experienced about 3 or 4 bad bottles in the batch so must have sent a bad one to the state comp.

Oh well, have learnt my lesson with wheat beers, steralise everythin........... twice as much 

I an so greatfull to all organisers of these comps. Thank you all :beerbang: 

I cant believe my sucess in these comps, no real gold medal performances but a consistant tally accross the board, and all in my first year 

cant wait to see what the next mash paddle is 

I thought there would have been more mash paddle enteries???

oh well.

cheers all


----------



## wee stu (17/10/05)

Tony said:


> I thought there would have been more mash paddle enteries???
> [post="83507"][/post]​



I think the mash paddle suffered a little from the change in dates. I know of a number of brewers (this one included) who *had* brewed for the earlier date but didn't enter or rebrew for the later date. 

The new paddle will be announced soon, and once the date is set it will not be changed.


----------



## big d (17/10/05)

put me down as a was gonna brew a mash paddle.one thing led to another and i never brewed it.oh well theres always next year.


----------



## Kai (17/10/05)

wee stu said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > I thought there would have been more mash paddle enteries???
> ...



And I know some other brewers who had written off their first mash paddle brew, but rebrewed (with some success) once the new date was announced.


----------



## Snow (18/10/05)

Yes, Kai, well done mate!  

I actually brewed my mash paddle ages ago, to give it 2 months conditioning for the first date, so it was way past it's prime for the ANAWBS. I'm pretty surprised it ended up in the middle of the field.

- Snow


----------



## johnno (18/10/05)

So is this comp related to Sabsosa?
Do you qualify for the finals if you place in either?

johnno


----------



## Jye (18/10/05)

Congratulations Ross on the APA.

Is there any chance of starting a thread and the guys who had beers that placed posting their recipes?

Cheers
Jye


----------



## bradmcm (18/10/05)

Not related at all.
ANAWBS is a separate event to the AABA competition series.
The AABA championship will be judged this weekend.


----------



## wee stu (18/10/05)

johnno said:


> So is this comp related to Sabsosa?
> Do you qualify for the finals if you place in either?
> 
> johnno
> [post="83660"][/post]​



As Brad said - totally separate. 
ANAWBS is a stand alone, nationally open comp which has been running for 26 years. There is no qualifying, but brewers from all states are welcome to enter. 

Best of luck to all the AABA finalists this weekend.


----------



## mudsta (18/10/05)

Hi fellow brewers,
Ive just joined this site as recommended by wee stu. May i also say congrats to all anawbs winners, turned out to be a top day. Hopefully the mash paddle is more flexible next year, as i avoid bottling into plastic.

Happy brewing,
Mudsta
:beerbang:


----------



## wee stu (18/10/05)

Welcome aboard mudsta, good to see another SA all grainer join the forum :super:


----------



## mudsta (18/10/05)

If it wasnt for the anawbs i would of never found out where the S.A. 
mash brewers hide. Cheers!!!!


----------

